# Working Dog Club slogan?



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So my IPO club is trying to design tshirts and other apparel for the club members and we are tossing around some ideas for a slogan. I'm hoping someone more creative than me can help with some good suggestions for a nice little saying that we can put on the tshirts and stuff.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I just went through this with my club we had some artwork done for a new logo and are trying to decide what part of our name to put on the clothing.

Are you looking for a slogan or are you looking to design a logo? 

Sorry I don't have any ideas for a slogan I just wanted to clarify that you meant slogan not logo. Also if you could show us your logo and tell us the name of your club it might help to see what direction you want the slogan to go in.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sure thing! We do have a logo designed and it will somehow be incorporated into the shirts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ummm, you can't use that name, that's the name of the club I just joined!! JK...but now that I know there are two with that name, am I a honorary member of yours?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Ummm, you can't use that name, that's the name of the club I just joined!! JK...but now that I know there are two with that name, am I a honorary member of yours?


Lol, sure! I wonder how that happened?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Because the one in NY is a sanctioned USCA club and the one in MI is not. 

I like the color patterns on the logo, but would like to see dogs instead of flags or dogs plus the flags.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Lisa.......what do you think of a GSD profile "within" the flags???


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to incorporate a GSD picture behind the flags or something..

Who here is good with playing around with computer images??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe use a photo and then lay the logo over it?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

lhczth said:


> Because the one in NY is a sanctioned USCA club and the one in MI is not.


The names are, or at least were, also different. Our unofficial one in MI is Liberty Working Dog Club. The USCA affiliated one has always been Liberty Schutzhund Club. Is the name of the later changing?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> The names are, or at least were, also different. Our unofficial one in MI is Liberty Working Dog Club. The USCA affiliated one has always been Liberty Schutzhund Club. Is the name of the later changing?


I believe it was changed a few weeks ago as a result of the new rule changes and Schutzhund no longer being a recognized term.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you guys think most clubs will change their name if it has Schutzhund in it? My club was not planning on changing any time soon.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

That's why we chose Copper Creek DVG, we were sure as soon as we chose any actual term it would get banned LOL. 
As to a slogan, I am in the midst of thinking of one for my business, so will think on yours while I'm at it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would hope the word Schutzhund is not taken out of the dictionary! That would be really sad...as the word bite is no longer accepted either.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I would love to incorporate a GSD picture behind the flags or something..
> 
> Who here is good with playing around with computer images??


You could get rid of the torch and have a dog jumping forward between the 2 flags. Although I have heard it is very difficult to do head ons of dogs in logo design just because of detail issues.

We had an artist do ours she is a friend of mine so gave me a good deal but maybe you could find an art student or something who would do it for a decent price.

I personally would also get rid of the branches. They are the bulkiest part of the logo at the moment so if you wanted to do something with a dog there is not much room for detail. If you get rid of the circle of branches your logo could be bigger and you could fit in more detail in the centre.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a keychain I have, what about overlaying this in between the flags instead of the torch?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> This is a keychain I have, what about overlaying this in between the flags instead of the torch?


Ohh I really like that idea! Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I did this on PB, not the best. I think a good photo program would do a better job.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is a link to some good/great quotes:
Sportwaffen K9


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Here is a link to some good/great quotes:
> Sportwaffen K9


You are on a roll! Thanks for all your help, seriously.

I really liked that one quote, "The journey is the reward." Kind of tugged at my own heartstrings and made me think of my own journey with Aiden. I'm gonna see if I can somehow incorporate that.

Anybody know of a really good free photo editor?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's another attempt at what Jane posted above:









Slightly colorized:









A different head all together:









And the logo sans torch for anyone else to try...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just be aware of the type of printing and the costs. Typically lost of color = LOTS of cost. Also printing a very light or white on very dark or black can sometimes mean more cost. Usually the printers will want a high res file or vector file to work with.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with Lies on all points. I think even the original would cost a small fortune to put on t-shirts or whatever. But since folks were going down the avenue of modifying the image, I just made a couple quick edits. I assume if the OP decides they like a design better than what they have currently, they would take that design back to the original artist for high-res work.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I wondered since the IPO change if this would happen......

....what is USCA practice if....one day....there were another club with the same name, but in a different state, seeking club membership?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Wayne,
The club already affiliated has claim on the name, and a second one of the same name is not allowed even if in a different state.
So since the already affiliated club just changed their name to be identical to ours, we could not affiliate without changing our name. Wasn't an issue when one was "SchH club" and the other "WD club" and the fact that we've been LWDC longer of course doesn't count since it goes by who affiliates first.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

If you are going to put a slogan on clothing with the logo you could put the logo on say the front and the slogan somewhere on the back or vice versa. I am a fan of stuff running along the bottom back of a hoodie or jacket. 

If you try and incorporate a slogan into a logo you might find it gets to busy.


Sorry for the messy link but it does work. 



http://http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=slogan+on+back+of+hoodie&start=114&hl=en&sa=X&biw=1366&bih=600&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=ZPQJKkc2y3HgmM:&imgrefurl=http://fighterxfashion.com/musclepharm-raw-edge-hoodies/&docid=ROpUQcRzyK4ddM&imgurl=http://fighterxfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/musclepharm-raw-edge-hoodie-black.jpg&w=520&h=437&ei=KydyT_vgHoOM2gXcssmADw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=410&vpy=143&dur=49&hovh=206&hovw=245&tx=142&ty=118&sig=115164817381429825030&page=5&tbnh=128&tbnw=152&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:114


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Clyde said:


> If you are going to put a slogan on clothing with the logo you could put the logo on say the front and the slogan somewhere on the back or vice versa. I am a fan of stuff running along the bottom back of a hoodie or jacket.
> 
> If you try and incorporate a slogan into a logo you might find it gets to busy.
> 
> ...


Good point..Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One of the best club t-shirt slogans I've seen is:
"My dog has never done that before!"


----------

